
Rolling Up Your Sleeves and Getting Your Hands Dirty - alexandros
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/03/rolling-up-your-sleeves-and-getting-your-hands-dirty.html
======
kanwisher
I wish more investors got this deep into their businesses, there always seems
to be a shallowness to it all. It seems like some of these crappy startups
would get less funding if the investors had to spend time day to day in the
business to get a feel for it.

